# Second dog. Rescue advice and questions



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Good hunting! Don't worry about sounding 'picky.' Don't settle til you find the right dog. It's a long commitment.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I think it is especially important to be "picky" when rescuing a dog, even more so when the dog is an adult. So often young dogs end up in the shelter because their original owner wasn't "picky" enough and then they end up in a revolving door of people who aren't "picky" enough.

It can be a longer road finding a rescue organization and dog that works for your home, but it's good that you're thinking it through. There are also various sites for direct from owner rehomes. There can be various levels of candor when you go direct from owner, but that can be the best way to get a full history for the dog you're interested in. And sometimes you can meet the dog in a variety of situations before you bring them home.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

A lot of our local rescue organizations let you foster dogs before adopting so you can see how they fit into your family.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What size/energy level are you looking for? If I were to rescue, it would almost certainly be a greyhound. I’ve heard so many success stories.

I suspect their numbers are dwindling, though, as greyhound racing is increasingly banned.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Many rescue organizations are very picky about the homes they release their dogs to. Some require a second dog and most of the ones around here (Minneapolis) require a fenced yard. Whatever dog you end up with will be very, very lucky!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Playing devil’s advocate here….Does Bobby really want another dog? He may enjoy meeting other dogs, but having another dog 24/7 is different.

Why do you want a second dog?

I‘m finding having two dogs is a lot more work than I expected. I did get the second dog to be used in dog competitions not as a playmate for my first. I am very lucky that both my dogs get along so beautifully.

Babykins loves other dogs just as Bobby does. I knew there was a good chance she would accept the puppy. But you never know and it’s wonderful you are taking Bobby‘s feelings into account. I wonder if you have an option to take a new dog home on a trial basis.

Check out your local poodle rescue, there is a slim chance they are looking for foster homes and that might be a way to get a second poodle. As we know poodles are rare in humane societies, slightly more common in poodle rescues. People who volunteer get first dibs usually so if you’re involved you might have a chance.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd start asking within your dog network - groomers, trainers, vets, pet store clerks, even wildlife rehab - which rescue organizations they hold in high regard. In the course of these inquiries you might even hear of a dog that hasn't yet hit the rescue. The locals usually hear the gossip when something awful goes down. They know Katie pitched in to bottle feed 12 orphaned kittens, as opposed to Rita just showing up to pose for the TV camera crew.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow! All of you have presented some good ideas! Thanks!!😊 Never thought of various sites of direct owner rehomes. Never thought of asking the local dog network either. This will definitely expand the options. I will look into these options for sure! Thank you, Misteline and cowpony! 

There are several rescue organizations in our area and that’s all I’ve focused on. I have looked regularly on these sites along with the Humane Society for at least a year so I’m quite familiar with the typical availability in our area. Very few dogs would be a good fit but every once in awhile there is one whom I think would be. We shall be patient. 😊 

Reraven123, I will check into the foster option for sure. That would really be an ideal situation, to try things out first to make sure both dogs are doing well. Thank you.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> What size/energy level are you looking for? If I were to rescue, it would almost certainly be a greyhound. I’ve heard so many success stories.
> 
> I suspect their numbers are dwindling, though, as greyhound racing is increasingly banned.


I have wanted a greyhound for years! I’ve read so much about them, visited the rescue sites regularly and attended several “meet and greets.” We almost got a greyhound before deciding on Bobby but withdrew our application due to our cats. Decided we didn’t want to chance it after more in depth research regarding greyhounds and cats. Anyway, did major research again and I’ve asked about it on this site as well and came to the conclusion that Bobby would probably not be a good fit due to his exuberant play style. A whippet would probably be an excellent fit but we would have to start with a puppy as they are pretty rare in rescues. Nothing is a for certain either way and a greyhound could most certainly work but we decided a more playful dog and one who likes to play a lot with would be a better fit. Plus, we still have one cat. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Playing devil’s advocate here….Does Bobby really want another dog? He may enjoy meeting other dogs, but having another dog 24/7 is different.
> 
> Why do you want a second dog?
> 
> ...


Bobby is part of the equation but honestly, we just want to be a two dog family. 😊 If Bobby had a different personality we would just accept having one dog, of course. While I can’t get inside Bobby’s head, I think he would like another dog to play with. He’s a pretty adaptable dog so while I know there are no guarantees, we certainly would love to try. Other than doggy day care sometimes, and boarding, where he gets along with the dogs very well, there really are no dogs for Bobby to play with. He has played with several dogs throughout his life, of course, but not often or regularly. But really, we just would love to have another dog. We will be retiring in the near future so the thought of having 2 dogs to fill our home and hearts makes us happy. 😊

I look at the local poodle rescue regularly. There are rarely any poodles available. I will keep looking! 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PowersPup said:


> Many rescue organizations are very picky about the homes they release their dogs to. Some require a second dog and most of the ones around here (Minneapolis) require a fenced yard. Whatever dog you end up with will be very, very lucky!


Thank you! I think we can provide a great home. We do have a fenced yard. We have a training facility in the neighborhood plus we have Bobby! So I hope we would be a good candidate.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, logged in to say a good but less publicized way of getting a rescue can be to reach out to reputable breeders and local breed clubs to say you're looking for a rehome or rescue in your breed of choice. Word travels fast via breeders and clubs.

I once watched this happen at almost lightning speed in another breed during a dog show. Don't recall the details, but a national figure in that breed took the lead and the group even figured out who'd been the breeder and other details. Super soft landing for that dog 😍.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> Hi, logged in to say a good but less publicized way of getting a rescue can be to reach out to reputable breeders and local breed clubs to say you're looking for a rehome or rescue in your breed of choice. Word travels fast via breeders and clubs.
> 
> I once watched this happen at almost lightning speed in another breed during a dog show. Don't recall the details, but a national figure in that breed took the lead and the group even figured out who'd been the breeder and other details. Super soft landing for that dog 😍.


That’s what I love to hear!

Let your trainer, groomer, and vet clinic know, too, @Spottytoes.

We placed our foster in her forever home through our vet. Her father-in-law was looking for the perfect fit and Charlie was that perfect fit! It was so painless (unless you count the pain of saying goodbye).

You could also go my parents’ route and just put yourself out there. They introduce themselves to anyone and everyone and dogs just land in their laps. It’s wild! They are magnets for dogs in need of re-homing. And they’ve gotten some real sweethearts. In fact, they’ve _all_ been real sweethearts. Their owners just found themselves in over their heads for whatever reason. 

Home-to-home is really the best case scenario, I think.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

I don't have much experience with having two dogs, but I wish you all the best in your search for a second dog, and Bobby's future new friend will bring him lots of joy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I 2nd asking your breeder to be on the lookout for an adult poodle needing a rehome. Breeders know other breeders in a web like fashion.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's the PCA Rescue Foundation list 
Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org) 

The networking suggestions sound like a great idea. 
I belong to Nextdoor and have been seeing folks who are fostering or in active rescue posting dogs needing a new family.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Look at the website for Aberdeen Scottish Terrier Rescue in Washington. I don't know how deep into a rescue you want to get but this rescue has been rescuing dogs from the "for human consumption" dogs in China. They currently have several Poodles of all sizes, not great quality but true rescues. If you are in Washington or near, maybe one would work for you. I don't know their policy on adopting out of state. Last year I had two small terrier mixes show up at my house with collars and dragging leashes. I put up signs, ads in all local papers, local websites, Facebook, I checked for chips, contacted the humane society and had them listed there. Never found their owners. Aberdeen took them in, had all medical work done, had them transferred via Pet transport van to Washington and they found a wonderful home.


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I have wanted a greyhound for years! I’ve read so much about them, visited the rescue sites regularly and attended several “meet and greets.” We almost got a greyhound before deciding on Bobby but withdrew our application due to our cats. Decided we didn’t want to chance it after more in depth research regarding greyhounds and cats. Anyway, did major research again and I’ve asked about it on this site as well and came to the conclusion that Bobby would probably not be a good fit due to his exuberant play style. A whippet would probably be an excellent fit but we would have to start with a puppy as they are pretty rare in rescues. Nothing is a for certain either way and a greyhound could most certainly work but we decided a more playful dog and one who likes to play a lot with would be a better fit. Plus, we still have one cat. 😉


We have only had greyhounds and cats. Now we have a Standard poodle, greyhound and cat too. Not every greyhound has a prey drive. It’s true our 8 year greyhound’s way of playing is to run very fast and be chased. That’s enough to tire Tutto out. I think you should evaluate individual dogs out and not breeds.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I have wanted a greyhound for years! I’ve read so much about them, visited the rescue sites regularly and attended several “meet and greets.” We almost got a greyhound before deciding on Bobby but withdrew our application due to our cats. Decided we didn’t want to chance it after more in depth research regarding greyhounds and cats. Anyway, did major research again and I’ve asked about it on this site as well and came to the conclusion that Bobby would probably not be a good fit due to his exuberant play style. A whippet would probably be an excellent fit but we would have to start with a puppy as they are pretty rare in rescues. Nothing is a for certain either way and a greyhound could most certainly work but we decided a more playful dog and one who likes to play a lot with would be a better fit. Plus, we still have one cat. 😉


A friend of mine rescued a female greyhound and has had her for about 2 years, and said that since her adoption, Lucy has not really developed a sense of play---she is uninterested in any kind of toy and basically sleeps a lot. She gets along well with other dogs but only plays for a very limited amount of time---Hugo's puppy play sent her into the house after a 10 minutes for a nap! I know this is anecdotal but it does align with your research. All that said, Lucy is a lovely dog, very calm and sweet. A very big dog too!


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

a2girl said:


> A friend of mine rescued a female greyhound and has had her for about 2 years, and said that since her adoption, Lucy has not really developed a sense of play---she is uninterested in any kind of toy and basically sleeps a lot. She gets along well with other dogs but only plays for a very limited amount of time---Hugo's puppy play sent her into the house after a 10 minutes for a nap! I know this is anecdotal but it does align with your research. All that said, Lucy is a lovely dog, very calm and sweet. A very big dog too!


That’s the thing: greyhounds are individuals. My current greyhound loves toys, especially squeaky ones. The greyhound before her had a sense of humor and was playful with us. We made up all sorts of games. My first greyhound, who never raced, played all the time with a Standard Poodle. That’s why I have such admiration for Standards.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think some greyhound rescues are starting to assist with galgo rescue as well. My understanding is that galgos, although they look like greyhounds, are slightly smaller and are endurance runners rather than sprinters. They are bred for hunting rather than racing.


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I think some greyhound rescues are starting to assist with galgo rescue as well. My understanding is that galgos, although they look like greyhounds, are slightly smaller and are endurance runners rather than sprinters. They are bred for hunting rather than racing.


Again, greyhounds are individuals. Retired greyhounds are used in Hawaii to chase/hunt down wild boars. In Colorado and New Mexico greyhounds chase hunt down coyote. They are athletes and how you train them will determine whether they sprint or course or hunt. They also do race galgos/ bet on outcomesIn Spain, Nothing I have read has yet convinced me that they are genetically different than racing greyhounds. Now, AKC greyhounds have different conformation standards. Both racing greyhounds and Galagos are not concerned with AKC conformation standards. Notably their chests are smaller and do not reach their “elbows”.


----------

